# HP Notebook D-Link DWL650+ PCMCIA W-LAN



## Schnubbie (24. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

ich hab voll den scheiss fehler bei windows XP mit der PCMCIA "DWL-650+" in einem HP Notebook "nx9005". immer wenn ich die treiber für das teil installier sagt mein XP das ein "code 10" error aufgetreten iss. kennt jemand dieses problem? es sagt ausserdem "die hardware konnte nicht gestartet werden". hab das teil nach anleitung installiert. hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen am Heiligabend *g*

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------

